# Kindle 8 HD



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks like I just got an update to this yesterday on 1/12/18. Now I don't have anything in my "recents", in my "for you" page. It comes and goes, on this page also, I see my battery is draining faster. about 1 % a minute. Is anyone having this problem? I have two Kindle hd 8 and it's happening to both of them. Thanks. If I have to de-register it and re-register it, will I lose all my game data and start all over?


----------

